# All three baseball teams to be back on WNGS



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

I heard from a friend of a friend  that WNGS plans to carry the same three baseball teams it had last season. No preseason games, but the season opener is included. If it doesn't snow again.

Elsewhere, the St. Louis baseball network will have about 20 over-the-air games on KSDK, and I hope that other stations pick them up as well. But Kansas City's schedule currently shows no OTA games. Say it ain't so!

And wouldn't it be nice if some Texas and Houston games returned to the Arkansas stations that carried them a couple of years ago? They used to spread their games around during the week instead of the Sunday afternoon logjam we've got for most OTA baseball games.


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

The Royals will have 140 games on FSN Midwest this year. They won't have any OTA Network games.


----------

